# How to use tablet tethering for internet connection?



## helmet1080 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi, My name in Franco and I'm new to FreeBSD.
I use to use internet from my Android tablet, and I use Ubuntu in my PC. My tablet connects  to wifi. I use a android tethering app to connect the PC through USB to the tablet to have internet, and then I active the app, and it works. How do I do that in FreeBSD. I have a fresh installation and I I'm stuck because of the internet. So to start updating the system and installing pkg I need to know how to connect through tablet tethering.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2019)

If your tablet connects to Wifi there's no reason to use it. Just plugin the FreeBSD machine with a ethernet cable to your home router.


----------



## helmet1080 (Feb 26, 2019)

SirDice said:


> If your tablet connects to Wifi there's no reason to use it. Just plugin the FreeBSD machine with a ethernet cable to your home router.


The only access that I have to the internet is through Wifi. Now I'm from ubuntu-mate and it works! But, if I can do this with FreeBSD, very nice. At the last case I'd use cable.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 26, 2019)

Why not buy a small $10 USB Wifi dongle for your PC?


----------



## helmet1080 (Feb 26, 2019)

olli@ said:


> Why not buy a small $10 USB Wifi dongle for your PC?



I got this this. What can I do to run it. The driver used to work for Linux, now does not work anymore. I think it's because the Linux took charge of it. I reinstalled my old system, and I'm going to learn this system from the virtual machine.


----------



## balanga (Feb 26, 2019)

helmet1080 said:


> Hi, My name in Franco and I'm new to FreeBSD.
> I use to use internet from my Android tablet, and I use Ubuntu in my PC. My tablet connects  to wifi. I use a android tethering app to connect the PC through USB to the tablet to have internet, and then I active the app, and it works. How do I do that in FreeBSD. I have a fresh installation and I I'm stuck because of the internet. So to start updating the system and installing pkg I need to know how to connect through tablet tethering.




What is the source for your internet? Home broadband via phone or optical fibre, or via LTE/4G? ie who is your supplier?


----------



## helmet1080 (Feb 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> What is the source for your internet? Home broadband via phone or optical fibre, or via LTE/4G? ie who is your supplier?


My aunt shares WiFi to me. It's through a normal broadband from the ISP. She got a modem but I don't know if I can know the characteristics of the network from the terminal.


----------



## tingo (Mar 3, 2019)

Android tethering - in general (tried on phones, not tablets, YMMV). I just turn on "internet sharing" on the Android device, and connect it to a FreeBSD (or other) machine via usb cable. The (usb) connection shows up  as a network interface, and I can configure that and get an internet connection. Also, Android tethering tends to use more battery, so it is necessary to charge more often.


----------

